# Horus Rising 5th Anniversary Edition - Coming Soon



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Click Here for more info. 

So, it looks like they are reprinting at least the early Horus Heresy books in a new silver style for the 5th Anniversary of the series. Don't think anything's changed from the book, apart from a special introduction by Dan Abnett. And of course, silvery writing on the front cover and a yellow circle with the words "5th Anniversary Edition" on the front.

Discuss

Bane of Kings Out


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

We are doing.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80368


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah, didn't notice that. *faceplam*.


----------

